
I spent a week in a Beijing startup, here’s what I learned - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/insight-beijing-startup-scene-week-grabtalk
======
bootload
_" Qian Haiyang explains that there are two reasons. One: they wanted to
recreate some of that Bay Area magic for workplace energy and sense of
collaboration. Two: the restaurants around the office serve an oily mess."_

The pg description of ideal startup location matches this somewhat. [0] Read
the responses.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/740354211410497536](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/740354211410497536)

